# I'm 66 w two bad falls, one mediocre fall - feeling down



## wild old thing (Jun 15, 2012)

Bad Fall Number One: I had a crazy accident on Easter Sunday where I ran myself into a door jamb, slammed my head and twisted my back was out of commission for a couple of weeks. Nothing to do with riding, but it weakened me I think. 

I'm a beginner rider, been riding regularly for about two years, and regularly isn't every day but once or twice a week. I'm a 66 year old woman and I love riding. 

I came back a couple of weeks later and I noticed my energy level isn't the same as before. I understand muscles aren't easy to heal. Plus I'm doing a lot of hard physical labor on our property (lifting very heavy rocks and bags of this and that). Overall, though, I felt good. 

Small, Not So Bad fall Number Two about two weeks ago: We did a trail ride and I stupidly gave my horse too much rein because his footing wasn't the best. I thought I'd let him find his balance without interfering. We came to the bottom of a hill and there was about 30 feet between me and the horses in front. When they went up the hill at a trot, my horse took off like a bat out of hell and headed straight for a dead tree, which thankfully wasn't very big. I hit it, it broke my fall and I was bruised but got back on and finished the ride. 

Yesterday was Bad Fall Number Three: Decided to take a dressage course. lots of posting. I'm a western rider but I thought dressage would strengthen my seat overall. So I'm posting and it's hard. First time riding this horse: warm blood thoroughbred, a huge horse about 16.5 hands high. Very forward. I'm okay with the forward but it's tiring. So that and the posting and I'm getting pooped. 

We're asked to do a circle at a posting trot and a circle at a canter. I do the post trot but for the canter, I'm not exactly sure in asking him - I was told I could squeeze/kiss kiss but he gave me a fast trot. A fast trot on a dressage saddle, which is very slick and when he finally went into the canter to the right and I went left and landed square on one butt cheek. Knocked me into tomorrow. But I got back on, don't ask me how because mounting this horse in itself is a job. But I did it. 

But I'm hurting today. 

Am I crazy? My husband is ticked off at me. I'm ticked at me because I should have eased into the canter with him. I wasn't ready. I was tired and this was a hell of a horse to control. Just trotting with him and holding him to a reasonable speed was tiring.


----------



## wild old thing (Jun 15, 2012)

him and me before the big bang

it was a long way to the ground.​


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

My mum has been riding for about 15 years, she is not yet 66, but I still worry about which horses she gets on.
You need to be careful about what horses you are riding. My mother is predominantly a dressage rider, and has for the past years been riding large warmbloods and having progressively scarier (to me) falls. Last year I finally convinced her to purchase a small, but well built, Andalusian and he is perfect for her, and does not do poorly in the dressage ring. 
I would urge you to stick to the smaller, small moving horses as they are easier to sit and closer to the ground. As well choosing horses with calm temperaments will help you stay in the saddle.

For riders of any age I think it's really important to choose horses who are within our capabilities, albeit a bit on the edge of what's totally comfortable to continue improving our riding. And if you can't decipher what is totally safe for you to be riding, this is where a good coach comes in. not only to teach you to ride, but keep you safe.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

You might be trying things too advanced for your riding level. I don't know what horses you're riding if its the same one or what, but I think you're getting ahead of yourself. Are you working with a trainer and taking lessons? Is this all the same horse and is he your horse if so?

You're definitely not crazy, but it does sound like your seat and balance might need more work. I'm just basing this off my impression if your post - can't say anything solid without pics or a video.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I am 56 and have decided, some time ago, to stick with the smaller horses. Im staying away from jumping and other " young" activities also. 
We just don't bounce as well. No need to keep trying;-)
Stick with Western, go on rides with people who know what they're doing and find an instructor with some sense and more suitable horses.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I started riding at 50. A few months in, I took a fall off of Mia - my one real fall. Jan 2009, I hit a small rock with my lower back, and it was only this last March that I was able to start jogging again. 40 years of jogging, and then a 4 year lay-off. And even now, my lower right back sometimes swells up after riding.

My advice would be to take falls seriously. Every passing year makes it harder to recover from a bad fall.

I switched to using an Aussie-style saddle instead of an English one:








​ 
When the horse hits the fan, a saddle like that has a lot of features to help one survive. I've tried both of my English saddles on Mia this week, and may switch back to my AP saddle as my primary saddle - but that is 4 years of riding later. And I will probably ALWAYS use the Aussie-style saddle as my go-to saddle for riding in the desert. There are just too many large rocks where I ride. I cannot afford to fall. Once could kill me.

Mia in my jump saddle from a couple of days ago, just because I like her:








​ 
But from a safety viewpoint, I think it is obvious the top picture offers greater safety if something starts to go very wrong...


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

Wild thing, I'm in my 50's and agree with what some others have stated here. It is possible that you are overestimating your ability with the dressage horse, or it could be that you were too tired and that is why the accident occurred. As for the trail riding accident, anything can happen on rides and experience is the best teacher, although it is helpful to know how horses behave in certain situations, such as their tendency to want to bound up inclines.
It sounds as if your confidence has been shaken, and rightfully so. I would suggest taking it easy for a while by not trying anything new while riding so that your body can rest and you are able to regain confidence. If you feel that you need to work on skills so that you aren't afraid of falling again, maybe hire a trainer to help with that. 
Kuddos to you for remaining active in your senior years!


----------



## wild old thing (Jun 15, 2012)

I know you're right. THe horses I ride are chosen for me. It's funny, I've looked at this horse because of his size and thought about riding him but I don't know anything about horses, per se so it's just musing on my part. 

As an aside my weakest skill is the lope/canter and maintaining it. I can with my chosen horse, but she's off with her new foal eating grass and having fun and not giving me a second throught. 

Someone in my class said I should know my limits and not go where I'm not comfortable. I guess I'm at a stage where I can do that - where I can say "I"m not ready" and mean it.


----------



## wild old thing (Jun 15, 2012)

DancingArabian said:


> You might be trying things too advanced for your riding level. I don't know what horses you're riding if its the same one or what, but I think you're getting ahead of yourself. Are you working with a trainer and taking lessons? Is this all the same horse and is he your horse if so?
> 
> You're definitely not crazy, but it does sound like your seat and balance might need more work. I'm just basing this off my impression if your post - can't say anything solid without pics or a video.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I agree with your assessment about seat and balance. My biggest difficulty to date is the lope/canter. I am taking lessons and only ride school horses with supervision at this point. But because I ride school horses who will try to get out of doing one iota more than they have to, it's sometimes a struggle to get them to maintain and not break. 

We are usually assigned the same horse but my horse became a mother in April, so I wasn't able to ride her after Feb. Shes the best horse in the world - my dream horse. The other horse, the one that ran me into a tree was another horse I used to ride. He really took me by surprise because he's about the laziest horse in the world. But he does perk up out of doors. I let myself forget that.

I think you're absolutely correct though, about getting ahead of myself. If I'm going to learn dressage I will need to get a feeling for the dressage saddle, which is quite different. And for the new horse I'm assigned. 

I will add I missed my nice horn yesterday. (I really did) Whether I could have stabled myself with it or not I missed it none the less. 

I might drop this whole dressage thing, though. It won't help me if I get knocked on my keister every other lesson. :-(


----------



## wild old thing (Jun 15, 2012)

deserthorsewoman said:


> I am 56 and have decided, some time ago, to stick with the smaller horses. Im staying away from jumping and other " young" activities also.
> We just don't bounce as well. No need to keep trying;-)
> Stick with Western, go on rides with people who know what they're doing and find an instructor with some sense and more suitable horses.


Wise advice. I'm seriously considering what you've said. Thank you.


----------



## wild old thing (Jun 15, 2012)

bsms said:


> I started riding at 50. A few months in, I took a fall off of Mia - my one real fall. Jan 2009, I hit a small rock with my lower back, and it was only this last March that I was able to start jogging again. 40 years of jogging, and then a 4 year lay-off. And even now, my lower right back sometimes swells up after riding.
> 
> My advice would be to take falls seriously. Every passing year makes it harder to recover from a bad fall.
> 
> ...


It's funny you mention the Aussie saddles....I don't have my own horse but I have been determined, once I get one, if my life takes a turn in that direction (not enough property now to keep one), I would get an aussie saddle. I saw them at the Equine Affaire and I fell in love. They are gorgeous. And very comfy (I've been told).


----------



## wild old thing (Jun 15, 2012)

outnabout said:


> Wild thing, I'm in my 50's and agree with what some others have stated here. It is possible that you are overestimating your ability with the dressage horse, or it could be that you were too tired and that is why the accident occurred. As for the trail riding accident, anything can happen on rides and experience is the best teacher, although it is helpful to know how horses behave in certain situations, such as their tendency to want to bound up inclines.
> It sounds as if your confidence has been shaken, and rightfully so. I would suggest taking it easy for a while by not trying anything new while riding so that your body can rest and you are able to regain confidence. If you feel that you need to work on skills so that you aren't afraid of falling again, maybe hire a trainer to help with that.
> Kuddos to you for remaining active in your senior years!


Thank you!

I don't really evaluate my own abilities to be honest. I'm old enough to know I'm a raw beginner with a very limited skillset. My reason for taking dressage was two - to learn to control the horses movements and to strengthen myself. My balance is usually very good, but that was my first time on a dressage saddle and it was slick. I really missed my Western saddle. It seems so much more solid. 

I was assigned the horse - I didn't ask for him although I have always looked at him and thought he was such a magnificent animal. So I went in, made friends and spent a couple of hours grooming him before my lesson...just to get to know him. He presses but he lets me press back. 

I'm going to take my time if I continue with dressage. So if I'm tired from that damned posting, I'm going to not do anything more strenuous. 

I AM too old for these falls....well, the falls I don't like but I can take but recovery is hell.


----------



## Sereno (Apr 21, 2013)

*Somedays we wonder!*

Sorry that you are are feeling beat up, chewed and spat out!

I'm 61 and my child bride is a little older. We both rode as kids and teens but over 40 years went by with riding. So in are late 50's we bought a couple of Paso Fino horses. Stallion Sereno (in photo) and a gelding. We were use to western and had to learn whole new riding skills for our gated horses in the Dominican Republic. Even new Spanish words so the horse would understand us.

Wife's horse threw her when a bunch of large vultures flaired. 3 cracked and 2 broken ribs. She was back on in no time BUT we limited riding to the corral for a long time. I had to stop riding cause of cataracts, I just could not see well enough. Had those taken care of in Jan/Feb and came down with Dengue fever aka break bone fever and while I'm healing I get kicked by our new mare. Dengue can last over 3 months and I'm hoping that I'll be riding soon. (I get dizzy so... not a good thing to ride.)

Last night my stallion bolted while going through a gate, pinned me then dragged me. Nice rope burns too. (I have a very good relationship with Sereno but Shyt happens with every horse.)

We did go to the gated Paso Fino for a reason. Short horse that is easy for our older and not so nimble bodies to get onto and..... less distance to the ground. Also they are a very smooth gated horse; NO posting or saddle sores.

I hang out in the "40 plus... for mature people" thread a lot. Feel free to drop in.

Wishing you well.

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/horse-talk-mature-people-over-40-a-111931/


----------



## wild old thing (Jun 15, 2012)

bsms said:


> I started riding at 50. A few months in, I took a fall off of Mia - my one real fall. Jan 2009, I hit a small rock with my lower back, and it was only this last March that I was able to start jogging again. 40 years of jogging, and then a 4 year lay-off. And even now, my lower right back sometimes swells up after riding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your Mia is very pretty in her Aussie saddle. I'm sorry about your fall. I think you nailed something in what you said - I think some of these injuries stay with us for good, maybe it doesn't matter what age you are either - some injuries are serious...

Thank you for your advice. I am going to think harder about this because I really am down.

I want to get to be a better rider but BUT it's very possible my time is not now. I mean I can ride, and I can always learn but maybe what I'm trying to learn is beyond my abilities. I'm going to have to think about this.


----------



## wild old thing (Jun 15, 2012)

Sereno said:


> Sorry that you are are feeling beat up, chewed and spat out!
> 
> I'm 61 and my child bride is a little older. We both rode as kids and teens but over 40 years went by with riding. So in are late 50's we bought a couple of Paso Fino horses. Stallion Sereno (in photo) and a gelding. We were use to western and had to learn whole new riding skills for our gated horses in the Dominican Republic. Even new Spanish words so the horse would understand us.
> 
> ...


Well, you've had a year and then some! I know it's a risk - riding. Horses are not people but even people can be risky. My horse yesterday did his best to understand me. He did nothing wrong. My skills weren't up to him or the saddle or the effort. I'm gong to have to pace myself, even if it means I'm not doing what everyone else is doing. I'm going to have to do this smarter. Thank you for your support. 

I was going to post this in the over forty but the most recent threads were so positiive, I didn't want to be a downer.


----------



## Sereno (Apr 21, 2013)

wild old thing said:


> Well, you've had a year and then some! I know it's a risk - riding. Horses are not people but even people can be risky. My horse yesterday did his best to understand me. He did nothing wrong. My skills weren't up to him or the saddle or the effort. I'm gong to have to pace myself, even if it means I'm not doing what everyone else is doing. I'm going to have to do this smarter. Thank you for your support.
> 
> I was going to post this in the over forty but the most recent threads were so positiive, I didn't want to be a downer.


Ahhhh. I'd rather my horse drag me then be around some people. :lol: :shock:

Please drop in. ALL OF US HAVE OUR OFF DAYS... or months... years? But being a little older (sometimes NOT mature) we understand, support and can razz each other.


----------



## Sereno (Apr 21, 2013)

wild old thing said:


> Well, you've had a year and then some! I know it's a risk - riding. Horses are not people but even people can be risky. My horse yesterday did his best to understand me. He did nothing wrong. My skills weren't up to him or the saddle or the effort. I'm gong to have to pace myself, even if it means I'm not doing what everyone else is doing. I'm going to have to do this smarter. Thank you for your support.
> 
> I was going to post this in the over forty but the most recent threads were so positiive, I didn't want to be a downer.


Dear.... It's not about me. This is about you!

By sharing I hope that you understand that you are not alone.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

wild old thing said:


> I agree with your assessment about seat and balance. My biggest difficulty to date is the lope/canter. I am taking lessons and only ride school horses with supervision at this point. But because I ride school horses who will try to get out of doing one iota more than they have to, it's sometimes a struggle to get them to maintain and not break.
> 
> We are usually assigned the same horse but my horse became a mother in April, so I wasn't able to ride her after Feb. Shes the best horse in the world - my dream horse. The other horse, the one that ran me into a tree was another horse I used to ride. He really took me by surprise because he's about the laziest horse in the world. But he does perk up out of doors. I let myself forget that.
> 
> ...



It sounds more like your balance is the issue. If you're still grabbing the horn in a western saddle, you're definitely not ready to be cantering in an english one. No shame in that! You can get a grab strap that hook onto the English saddle or get a neck strap that goes around the horse's neck. It will give you something to grab onto as needed until you develop your balance.

IMO, I think you need more lessons at the walk because you're still developing riding muscles AND learning how to control the horse. Learning both at once can be tricky since you can't really focus fully on one or the other. Longe line lessons should be a consideration too because that will let you focus on yourself and give control of the horse to someone else.

I think if your trainer had you cantering your first time in an English saddle, it might be time for a new trainer. More walking and trotting, and save cantering for later.

Have your trainer also teach you how to do a one rein stop and disengage the horse's hindquarters. Had you been able to do that, you might have been able to prevent the horse from running you into the tree. That horse is a jerk.

You should also work on strengthening yourself on the days you can't ride. Exercises that work your core, help your balance and your calves/ankles will be very helpful to you.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Cynthia, if you still want to learn dressage, but feel more secure and comfortable in a western saddle, and agree on the smaller horse, why don't you give Western Dressage a try?
There are several threads about it here, with rather hot debates, and also footage on YouTube to get an idea what it is about. 

Im off to the over-40 thread now too.......;-)


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I will probably end up in the woodshed but here's my take on your situation:

I'm the same age as you but the diffrence is I have been riding since I was two - lol Meaning, I am trying to speak from a lifetime of experience and hopefully some common sense.

If it is not your intent to go into the show ring:

1. Agree with Deserthorsewoman to stick with a western-been-there-done-that, seasoned horse.

It always confounds me when I read about older women being put up on Warmbloods in teeny little English saddles. Me thinks you'd have a better chance at learning/finding your balance sitting on a nice-whithered horse bareback. I don't mean whithers that will make you feel like you just had surgery or the horse is so broad you tipple off like a Weebles People.

2. Have you considered a gaited horse? Many of us life-long trail riders went to gaited horses years ago because they are so much more comfortable to the back/neck/shoulders.

If gaited horses are not common in your area, however, that means getting "informal-formal" lessons on one would be slim and none.

If there aren't any gaited trainers around, then I agree to stick with smaller horses and learn the more relaxed way of riding, which is western. 

If going on a nice trail ride is your main goal, the only "proper riding positions" you need to worry about, are those that make you keep your balance in the saddle. 

One of the first things I taught small children, was first to jog around the round-pen bareback, then with their feet out of those western stirrups, to ensure they had found their seat, therefore their balance

^^^My Arab, now 27, was a great lesson horse with those "nice withers" and just narrow enough thru the back to make holding ones balance pretty easy

3. You sound like you might wear a "no-fear" t-shirt to some degree, which is of great benefit to you but, I also agree with the comments to sort of whoa back and let your previous injuries heal up.

It's a horrible thing to reach this age and not have the abilities we had, even 15 years ago but, pushing ourselves beyond our limits went out the window with our 50th birthdays:-(

Again, you don't sound to be a timid/fearful person, so I say "keep on -keepin' on" with the lessons but on a smaller horse and in a western saddle


----------



## Sereno (Apr 21, 2013)

*You see? I can be impressed!*



walkinthewalk said:


> I will probably end up in the woodshed but here's my take on your situation:
> 
> I'm the same age as you but the diffrence is I have been riding since I was two - lol Meaning, I am trying to speak from a lifetime of experience and hopefully some common sense.
> 
> ...


GREAT post and very well done walkinthewalk. :clap:


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

First off, I so highly commend all of y'all who are in your late 50's and 60's and still at it. I'm about to celebrate my 40th and have 61 and 65 year old parents and I can't even wrap my head around the idea of them riding. Of course they were never into it when I was younger either, but they have always had this attitude that they are too old for stuff, even when they were in their 40's. Now that I'm hitting 40, I personally can't imagine NOT riding. LOL! I've been at it since my very early teens. I truly believe that one's mental attitude has a lot to do with your ability to do things. BUT....the bumps and falls do make themselves felt. In the last three years, I've been training a greenie and he's thrown me, hard, a few times, and I've cracked ribs, broken a finger and popped a shoulder out of socket. I feel it all now, especially the shoulder, and something tells me I will always feel it. 

I do want to support the aussie saddle idea though. My husband is 42, not a super confident rider, but loves to trail ride so we switched him from a western to an aussie saddle because the wide fenders on a western made his knees ache after a couple of hours in the saddle . He absolutely LOVES his aussie saddle. He's secure because it's a nice deep seat, he's locked in with his "mouse ears" , he has his beloved horn and he loves the thin stirrup straps. We did swap out the stirrup irons to a western aluminum set because he does like those to be wide, but otherwise, he wouldn't trade the aussie saddle set up for anything. I hope you have the opportunity to try one. I think you'll be pleasantly surprised. Other than that, I don't have anything to add to what's already been said. Be safe but ride on!


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

Increased fragility which comes with aging is a factor, but the fundamental factor, whether you're 16 or 66, is lack of proper preparation for those trail rides & ridiculous, grueling "dressage" lessons.

I'm of the school of groundwork FIRST: the student learning to estabish leadership, gain feel & timing, rope handling, & all those skills which give her confidence & which transfer to horseback. 

If none of your mentors have suggested groundwork, they're not worthy to be heeded; & their over-horsing you proves that already.

The Parelli program has an excellent home-study course, Level 1, which shows you the 7 Games which horses already play with each other (in their endless jockeying for dominant horse), as well as thorough info on horse psychology, which is your foundation for safety, which is the catchword for Level 1.

There are anti-Parelli people here,(not always against the horsemanship, but the hype marketing & such) but you certainly can research it (plenty of free videos on youtube, etc.); independent problem-solving is a horsemanship skill, so there you are!

Another great info source is Bill Dorrance's book, "True Horsemanship Through Feel", wherein he shows how to establish a relationship via "feel" from the ground first. Bill & his brother Tom are considered master horsemen (both dead). Leslie Desmond, Bill's student, is carrying on the torch of his teaching. 

Climbing aboard a horse with no testing of that horse's mood & training & level of "challenge" innate to him, & no dealing to bring about unity between the two of you prior to mounting up has been your recipe for disaster.

There are many true dressage teachers who will first teach you to do "work in-hand" (groundwork) as well.

I suggest that you find one or more of those mentors & you'll be fine!

p.s. any riding which is grueling is bad riding: the idea is for you to do less & the horse to do more. I've had the teachers who make "dressage" a veritable grind, & they're not worthy of the name. Hope that helps!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Absolutely second Bill Dorrance's book!!!!!


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

You have lots of good advice here. I'm 42 and definately try to keep it to my level, just a fact of life. Just keep it real, not trying to re-live my childhood by any means.

I do ride with an 82 year old young woman. I do parade practice with her at another ranch and then we ride home together since our ranches are across the street from each other. We often take a nice trail ride before going home. All I have to say is that she is AMAZING! She doesn't have very good vision, she tells me, and has to rely on her horse...lol.

Here she is, riding in front of me a couple weeks ago on one of our post-parade practice trail rides home...lol.


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

Oldhorselady said:


> You have lots of good advice here. I'm 42 and definately try to keep it to my level, just a fact of life. Just keep it real, not trying to re-live my childhood by any means.
> 
> I do ride with an 82 year old young woman. I do parade practice with her at another ranch and then we ride home together since our ranches are across the street from each other. We often take a nice trail ride before going home. All I have to say is that she is AMAZING! She doesn't have very good vision, she tells me, and has to rely on her horse...lol.
> 
> Here she is, riding in front of me a couple weeks ago on one of our post-parade practice trail rides home...lol.


I LOVE this. I want to be just like her one day.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

However, I'm sure she does not attempt new dressage lessons or gallop through fields....lol. But her horse is gaited and walks much quicker than mine....as you can see.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Your instructor at the dressage lesson should have paid more attention to your strenght level and fatigue. When I take lessons, I sometimes have to tell the instructor that I need a break. She may say, ' now canter" and I'll say, "hang on, I need to break for a minute." I can feel when I am becoming so fatugued that my seat is in jepardy. I am 55, by the way.

We have to move into a different approach to waht makes riding satisfying. I had a bit of a rant a ways back on this forum about how it ****ed me off that my skill and knowledge were going up, just as my body was starting to decline. Other middle aged riders and older helped remind me to keep focussed on what I CAN get out of riding, and how ridng slower has its' joys, too.

I admire how brave you are, but be brave enough to say "No" when you need to take care of yourself. You must preserve your investment; the time you spend learning to ride, so that you can get as much out of it as possible in the coming years.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> Your instructor at the dressage lesson should have paid more attention to your strenght level and fatigue. When I take lessons, I sometimes have to tell the instructor that I need a break. She may say, ' now canter" and I'll say, "hang on, I need to break for a minute." I can feel when I am becoming so fatugued that my seat is in jepardy. I am 55, by the way.
> 
> We have to move into a different approach to waht makes riding satisfying. I had a bit of a rant a ways back on this forum about how it ****ed me off that my skill and knowledge were going up, just as my body was starting to decline. Other middle aged riders and older helped remind me to keep focussed on what I CAN get out of riding, and how ridng slower has its' joys, too.
> 
> I admire how brave you are, but be brave enough to say "No" when you need to take care of yourself. You must preserve your investment; the time you spend learning to ride, so that you can get as much out of it as possible in the coming years.


Very good Tiny...totally agree.

As I've aged, I've become one of those old people that doesn't care what others think anymore and I'm set in my ways.....that includes riding instructors. I'm not a meanie, I just will tell someone, "Ok, need a break" or "nope, my body won't let me do that, so this is what you will get today" and chuckle. I won't try and be something that I'm not, and I'm good with that, because this is who I am and I'm happy just doing my best now! So, needless to say...I make A LOT of jokes and laugh now these days!!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Too bad we Oldies are so far apart....we would make one heck of a lesson group....


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

^^ Yeah, but pity whoever tried to TEACH us!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

We wouldn't be the best, but for sure the funniest;-)


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I am sorry that you have taken a bunch of spills lately, that's not fun at any age. I'd just like to offer you support.


----------



## MissingStar (Feb 20, 2013)

I haven't any advice to offer that hasn't already been posted. Just seconding what's been said.

I'm in my late 40's and have been riding since I was 3. Unfortunately I have had several spinal fusions over the years, fused from base to between my shoulder blades, so I cannot bend at the waist. I have had to adjust what I do in the saddle to my circumstances - no more cross country or jumping (well, I might sneak in a little hop if I think I can get away with it). It sucks sometimes, but as long as I'm a'horseback I really can't complain. 

I stick to smaller horses, otherwise I'd never be able to climb aboard. I school in an English saddle, but use my Aussie stock saddle when out and about or doing anything with the cows.

I also do a daily pilates workout to strengthen my core as it's hard to keep that area of your body fit when you are fused. All the exercises are done lying down on a padded platform and, yes, I have fallen asleep on the apparatus! I know that without it I wouldn't have the strength and balance to stay onboard, stock saddle or not.

For safety's sake we all need to assess our limitations and ride accordingly. I wish you all the best with your riding, long may it continue.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

I wasn't real fond of hitting the ground when I was 5. At 66 it takes me a lot longer to recover from the same fate if I get hurt. A year ago I bought a mellow 14.3 hand, 14 year old Paint. We are happy to mosey. She is green so I still have a project but a very sensible and agreeable trail partner (she's the ball of fire in my avatar). I have not given up an activity I love but I have changed my focus. 
Know your limits. If you aren't comfortable or are tired don't be afraid to say so. The more you ride the more confident you will be and your skills will increase. It's a wonderful sport!
At this age we don't have anything to prove...Thank Heaven. : )


----------



## wild old thing (Jun 15, 2012)

DancingArabian said:


> It sounds more like your balance is the issue. If you're still grabbing the horn in a western saddle, you're definitely not ready to be cantering in an english one. No shame in that! You can get a grab strap that hook onto the English saddle or get a neck strap that goes around the horse's neck. It will give you something to grab onto as needed until you develop your balance.
> 
> IMO, I think you need more lessons at the walk because you're still developing riding muscles AND learning how to control the horse. Learning both at once can be tricky since you can't really focus fully on one or the other. Longe line lessons should be a consideration too because that will let you focus on yourself and give control of the horse to someone else.
> 
> ...


I'm not grabbing the horn, but I will use it on occasion. The problem has been one horse I ride, who does not canter when asked. I'll leg him/kiss kiss, I'll press leg kiss kiss, I'll ask canter, I'll do it six ways to sunday and by the time he leaps into it, I'm so into the asking end of it, my position may be wonky or I've leaned forward or I'm doing something in aid of getting this horse to do what he's been asked to do so for a second I'm a bit off. All this can happen in a matter of a few seconds because that's riding - it's all timing. I'm nto saying I SHOULD be doing it but I'm glad it's there. 

Sometimes we're in a groove and he will do what he's been asked and all is well, and sometimes the asking is a struggle.

In any case, I do like my horn, I like the deep seat of the western saddle, I like the suede of it. I LIKE Western saddles. I love the feeling of an English saddle because I like feeling more of the horse, but I don't care for the straightness of the dressage saddle. You sort of sit up there - with very little depression for one's butt and it's very slippery. This is my impression. I think the western saddle is more practical and makes more sense. At least to me and my butt.


----------



## wild old thing (Jun 15, 2012)

deserthorsewoman said:


> Cynthia, if you still want to learn dressage, but feel more secure and comfortable in a western saddle, and agree on the smaller horse, why don't you give Western Dressage a try?
> There are several threads about it here, with rather hot debates, and also footage on YouTube to get an idea what it is about.
> 
> Im off to the over-40 thread now too.......;-)


I'm already taking Western lessons and we spend a lot of time doing western dressage movements. I wanted the english dressage because it's more strenuous and I thought it would help with my seat and my understanding of the horses' movements. 

For example I know what lead I should be on but I dont' physically feel it. It's all so fast and it's a wonder anyone knows what the horse is doing but a good horseperson does - knows everything the horse is doing and makes the horse move the way he or she wants. So I hoped to try to begin to learn that. Maybe too soon. Or maybe english dressage isn't for me. I'll give it another go when I'm healed but I'm going to take it SUPERslow this next time.


----------



## wild old thing (Jun 15, 2012)

walkinthewalk said:


> I will probably end up in the woodshed but here's my take on your situation:
> 
> I'm the same age as you but the diffrence is I have been riding since I was two - lol Meaning, I am trying to speak from a lifetime of experience and hopefully some common sense.
> 
> ...


laughing here - boy do you ever have my number! yup - I'm a _not going to be gotten down _sort of woman. And I so agree with your assessment about teeny weeny English saddles and big old warmbloods and me. He was a grand horse and I'd ride him again, but not now - maybe not in this lifetime. HE's just more horse than I can handle. And that saddle. ugh.

I dont' know much about horses - I'm learning about them as I learn how to ride. I'll definitely look into it. 

But no woodshed for you ever - you come from a good place and your advice is solid and I thank you for sharing your knowledge with me.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

I don't have any advice to add that hasn't been given already. I think its great you are trying to work through this instead of giving up as most people would. However, what I really want to know is where did you find those plaid breeches? I can never seem to find any I like online.


----------



## wild old thing (Jun 15, 2012)

mammakatja said:


> I LOVE this. I want to be just like her one day.


me too!


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

I have truly enjoyed reading this thread and just wanted to say how inspired I am. Thank you to all of you.


----------



## wild old thing (Jun 15, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> Your instructor at the dressage lesson should have paid more attention to your strenght level and fatigue. When I take lessons, I sometimes have to tell the instructor that I need a break. She may say, ' now canter" and I'll say, "hang on, I need to break for a minute." I can feel when I am becoming so fatugued that my seat is in jepardy. I am 55, by the way.
> 
> We have to move into a different approach to waht makes riding satisfying. I had a bit of a rant a ways back on this forum about how it ****ed me off that my skill and knowledge were going up, just as my body was starting to decline. Other middle aged riders and older helped remind me to keep focussed on what I CAN get out of riding, and how ridng slower has its' joys, too.
> 
> I admire how brave you are, but be brave enough to say "No" when you need to take care of yourself. You must preserve your investment; the time you spend learning to ride, so that you can get as much out of it as possible in the coming years.


I know I know I know. I am so proud - too proud. Its definitely my downfall in a way. I don't want to say, "I can't do it." Or "I"m not up to it" and I hate saying, "I need to stop". I actually did take breaks during the posting but I should have opted out of the canter end of the circle and just did the posting trot. 

That's the thing - Liny - I'm learning now that I DO have limits. I didn't think I did. I KNOW I'm 66 but it takes a while for me to learn what I can and can't do. I guess that's a part of growing older too - that reluctance to admit that I'm not what I was even five years ago. 

Still, I've got to master what I can of this. I have such a deep love of horses, every one of them. THis guy was also "difficult". Didn't want me touching him. After a couple of hours of grooming and talking to him, he was butter for me. I am learning about their personalities. And the riding is such a sweet gift they give. I NEVER want to stop riding. 

But I am going to stop pushing myself beyond. When I get tired, I have learned it's a serious matter. I am not going to "overcome" being tired. Someone else said it, about being young, you get hurt, you brush yourself off and do it again as soon as you can. But at my age, a fracture is a lot easier to get than it was back then. I dont' want to end up with a broken neck or a broken back or a broken anything. I just want some nice horse and me to ride off into the sunset.


----------



## wild old thing (Jun 15, 2012)

Oldhorselady said:


> You have lots of good advice here. I'm 42 and definately try to keep it to my level, just a fact of life. Just keep it real, not trying to re-live my childhood by any means.
> 
> I do ride with an 82 year old young woman. I do parade practice with her at another ranch and then we ride home together since our ranches are across the street from each other. We often take a nice trail ride before going home. All I have to say is that she is AMAZING! She doesn't have very good vision, she tells me, and has to rely on her horse...lol.
> 
> Here she is, riding in front of me a couple weeks ago on one of our post-parade practice trail rides home...lol.


she is just great! She sits so nicely too.


----------



## wild old thing (Jun 15, 2012)

bsms said:


> ^^ Yeah, but pity whoever tried to TEACH us!


HAHAHAHAHHAAHHHA!!

I love it. But it would be great, wouldn't it?

I think that's part of it too, since I'm putting it all there - I'm riding with college age kids - most of them very good riders. There are very few older riders. I do have one woman, an experienced dressage rider who's in her 50s and she's the one who said to me very quietly to only do what I can do and not necessarily what my instuctor asks of me. Pretty much what you guys have said. 

I haven't said no because I have been too proud to say I can't. 

Thank you all. I knew posting here, I would get the advice I needed.


----------



## wild old thing (Jun 15, 2012)

wetrain17 said:


> I don't have any advice to add that hasn't been given already. I think its great you are trying to work through this instead of giving up as most people would. However, what I really want to know is where did you find those plaid breeches? I can never seem to find any I like online.


Smartpak Equine by FullerFillies. They're REALLY comfy. My husband laughs at them but I love them.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

wild old thing said:


> she is just great! She sits so nicely too.


She is a pretty awesome woman. She was a little tilted to the right towards the end in the saddle, but totally fine. We rode for an hour or so and she was wonderful conversation the whole way....once my horse caught up with hers...lol. You can really learn a lot from her.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

FWIW, I think dressage is oversold as a style of riding. The books I have suggest it is for everyone. However, the dressage seat often taught is the one used by athletic, skilled riders on highly trained horses to demonstrate the skill and training of both. The dressage oriented books I have downplay how hard it is to ride dressage well, and by doing so they harm the average rider and horse.

For example, the modern dressage seat has a vertical line from ear to shoulder to hip to heel. The foot will be mostly flat in the stirrup instead of heel down. In comparison, the traditional western seat (which looks to me like most of the paintings and statues of riders going back 2500 years) has the leg angling to the front of the rider.

I've been playing around with this for some time, but riding 'western' in an English saddle has clarified for me WHY I find western easier: it uses my joints to my advantage. For example, most books, including dressage books, speak of having a relaxed leg draped around your horse. You should not grip with the knee, but let the weight flow uninterrupted into the heel.

Using the traditional western seat, I can adjust my stirrup length so that the bend of my knee is at the widest point of my mare's barrel. It doesn't matter if my hips are tight. It doesn't matter if some of my muscles need to stretch during the first 15-20 minutes of riding. It allows a joint - my knee - to follow the shape of my horse and drape around her in a relaxed manner. In this position, it is very hard to grip with the knee because the knee is folded around the shape of the horse. To start gripping with the knee, I need to bring my heel back.

Also, why does the cinch go around the horse where it does? It is because that is the smallest circumference of the horse. That makes it the easiest place to wrap my legs around her, because it is where my legs need to spread the least. (This isn't a contradiction...I want my legs to go where her barrel is smallest, and then adjust my stirrups so my knees lie against the widest point on her smallest circumference).

This vase is from roughly 540 BC:










This is an illustration from a dressage text written in 1729:










That has been the easiest place to put your leg for a LONG time!

It also has some disadvantages. I'm told by much more experienced riders that it limits the cues you can give with your spurs, and that you can give a greater variety and more subtle signals to your horse if your heel is under your hip. And I believe them. I don't ride with spurs and don't give my horses lots of subtle cues with my heel. My horses are not highly trained, and neither am I.

For a good, experienced dressage rider riding a good, well trained horse, there may be a lot of advantages to having the heel under the hip because of the cues you can give and the subtlety and just how impressive it looks. And I'm sure a well-trained, experienced rider who is a competitive athlete can make it work without gripping with their knees.

But I'm a guy who has done more weightlifting than dancing, and started at 50, and who spent 40 years jogging daily. I have tight hips, tight legs, and I've spent 5 years riding struggling to loosen my knees and get weight into my heels. When I move my heels about 4-6 inches in front of my belt buckle, and adjust the length of my stirrups to put the fold of my knee at my horse's widest point, it becomes hard to grip with my knee. It becomes natural to let my leg fold relaxed around her, because I'm letting the joints do the bending.

The same is true of moving with my horse's back during a trot or canter. In the traditional western seat, the place most humans bend easily - the waist - is used to absorb the motion of the canter:










You follow the motion of the horse by moving your hips up and forward by unfolding at the waist. This is easy. It will NOT impress a judge, but it is an easy way to move with your horse. I tried it earlier this week on Mia in my English jump saddle, and it worked. For the first time since I learned to canter a couple of years ago, I was able to keep my rump in contact with the saddle while moving with her well enough that she stayed happy and moving. The only change I saw was that she shifted some of her weight to the rear (following my weight), and thus cantered slower than when we canter in a forward seat.

The spine is not meant to compress vertically. A lot of threads discuss how strong and flexibly you must be, working from your core, to do so. And the end result, with a skilled rider on a good horse, is darn impressive.

But I ride 3-4 hours/week tops. VS Littauer argued that recreational riders who rode less than 6 hours a week would not have the physical conditioning to ride like a more frequent rider, and that they (we!) needed to adapt our style to stay within our limitations so we could ride without irritating or hurting the horse. I think that is true. It is as silly for me to think I can ride like a top rider while riding 3 hours/week as it is for me to think I can run like a top runner while training 3 hours/week. Or play football like a pro football player while only practicing 3 hours/week.

And as an older rider, security is important to me. Staying in the saddle, moving with my horse, keeping maximum contact with her - those help me stay on. Pretending I'm a competitive dressage or jump rider does not. My legs will not drape around my horse at my horse's widest point, even if she is an Arabian! Instead, that creates tension, causes my knees to grip, pushes me up out of the saddle, makes it hard for me to move with her...lots of bad things happen. And they will continue to happen, because I don't ride enough or have years of training in riding that style.

Just something to think about. I think it is fun to watch dressage videos. I also like to watch folks jumping 6 foot oxers, but I'll be darned if I am going to try it!

And if any of this doesn't help, feel free to ignore it. I'm a total nobody in the world of riding.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

You have gotten some great advice already. I've had horses most of my life-started learning about gaited horses in the 80's, then bred a few Peruvians, while still ridng our "regular" horses also. Got my Aussie saddle around that time,& still happy to ride in it after having the worn out parts replaced. I like the smoothness of the gaited horses & the speed, but also love posting so I tried to keep both available. I haven't used my English saddle for years now, so probably should think about selling it so it can be used & not dry up in this climate. My Aussie fits many horses & I use it when I ride a neighbor's horse. She's glad that I have my own saddle!


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

wild old thing said:


> I haven't said no because I have been too proud to say I can't.


One of the benefits of being this age is you can say, "No, I don't think I will do that, but thanks for bringing it up." Which is the polite version of "I'm not going to do that and you can't make me." Mostly it works just fine! :wink:


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Dustbunny said:


> One of the benefits of being this age is you can say, "No, I don't think I will do that, but thanks for bringing it up." Which is the polite version of "I'm not going to do that and you can't make me." Mostly it works just fine! :wink:


Yep, you got it right!


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

bsms said:


> FWIW, I think dressage is oversold as a style of riding. The books I have suggest it is for everyone. However, the dressage seat often taught is the one used by athletic, skilled riders on highly trained horses to demonstrate the skill and training of both. The dressage oriented books I have downplay how hard it is to ride dressage well, and by doing so they harm the average rider and horse.
> 
> For example, the modern dressage seat has a vertical line from ear to shoulder to hip to heel. The foot will be mostly flat in the stirrup instead of heel down. In comparison, the traditional western seat (which looks to me like most of the paintings and statues of riders going back 2500 years) has the leg angling to the front of the rider.
> 
> ...


Thanks for writing that BSMS....really good. There was a time, not so long ago, when I started taking lessons for the first time...that I actually thought I wasn't good enough to ride! I didn't have the perfect body or perfect to learn on for that matter. What am I doing riding a young, green horse and a re-hab horse being so dysfunctional myself? But, I got over it and realize that my horses are lucky to have me, just as much as the horses that have professional riders. They have brought me nothing but happiness and in turn I try and take very good care of them. I have a hard time believing that my having them is not a good thing, even if they are not perfect and either am I.


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

This has been a very refreshing thread. No bickering, great advice, humor filled responses to that advice, no snide judgement, and I'm reassured that I can continue doing what I love for years to come without having to impress or prove anything to anyone. This is how it should be.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I am so glad that you started this thread, too. There is a huge thread for the "over 40" crowd, but i haven't the patience to try to catch on to what they are talkikng about , and many of the posters are 40 or not even, so to me, they really aren't middle aged yet.

It IS hard to see and admit our limits. And I can imagine , OP , that you ARE proud of your capabilities. not many women your age DO ride.
I am proud of mine, too. most of the women my age that I ride with will not gallop the horse, nor jump a log from time to time. I still do, but am feeling a growing sense of the risk involved. Being in good physical shape is paramount, and I know that I am NOT in shape, so am misssing out there and having to work all the harder to compensate for that .

Anyway . . . as for how to satisfy your love of horse as you age, there's always groundwork, and there's teaching. you can learn a TON of ground work skills and it can be extremely engaging; something that you can perfect little by little and that has a depth of challenges to it that you keep plumbing as you go along. and teaching. even if you are not an experienced rider yet, you can still work at a therauputic riding stable. you still know something that somebody else does not, and will value your sharing it with them.

Just your sharing your drive to continue riding, here, has sparked a sense of determination and pride in those of us who do feel the limits of age creeping up on us. We thank you.


----------



## wild old thing (Jun 15, 2012)

bsms said:


> FWIW, I think dressage is oversold as a style of riding. The books I have suggest it is for everyone. However, the dressage seat often taught is the one used by athletic, skilled riders on highly trained horses to demonstrate the skill and training of both. The dressage oriented books I have downplay how hard it is to ride dressage well, and by doing so they harm the average rider and horse.
> 
> For example, the modern dressage seat has a vertical line from ear to shoulder to hip to heel. The foot will be mostly flat in the stirrup instead of heel down. In comparison, the traditional western seat (which looks to me like most of the paintings and statues of riders going back 2500 years) has the leg angling to the front of the rider.
> 
> ...


This is a wonderful post, a wonderful thread actually. I'm glad it's here for reference.

I ride one horse, a qh who is simply perfect for me. I don't know if she's gaited, but she is smooth in all gaits and in transition and particularly in her ability to adjust herself to her rider and I to her. She is one of the most popular horses in the stable because in spite of her difficulties in a stall her confidence and sense of purpose with a rider is unsurpassed - the poor thing is like two horses. I can do anything with her including side passing and any kind of turn and I suppose the problem has been finding another horse I can work with as I have with her. SHE was fabulous. I got to feel fabulous riding her. I rode her exclusively from last summer to Feb and since then, it's been difficult to find the right horse to work with. 

I have no problems in a trot and that included the warmblood who was itching to move out. But I do like sitting them and don't enjoy posting in the formal bobbing way, which feels to me terribly excessive. Maybe it's not but it certainly FEELS so. I developed my own posting method when doing western, removing my weight but instead of bobbing, I lay up my weight and rhythmically hold myself away from their backs. Sometimes it feels nice to ride a trot that way and serves the purpose of lightening up my weight on their backs.

I love the way the diagrams show how natural it is riding a horse with a leg a bit forward in relation to the hips. it took me a long time to find a good stirrup length where my legs were not bent and I could wrap around my horse. 

I have an opportunity to lease a QH, a centered riding horse who's a lovely horse, really easy and he's a nice ride. I've had no problems in a canter with him except he had a tooth issue where he'd rub his head against his legs at the damndest times and stumble and I didn't want to risk more than a trot with him. Plus the opportunity I was offered to ride at the school where I am now, where there are so many horses to ride and so many excellent riders to watch and the arena size is enormous. I love riding in a large space. The arenas in the first school are small and sometimes crowded. 

I think if the first horse didn't stumble or have that tooth issue that comes and goes I wouldn't hesitate but because of those issues I do. And then there's money - leasing AND taking lessons adds up and at this stage I want to continue taking lessons and expanding my knowledge so that's an issue as well.

Thank you for this terrific addition to the discussion. Very interesting and helpful.


----------



## wild old thing (Jun 15, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> I am so glad that you started this thread, too. There is a huge thread for the "over 40" crowd, but i haven't the patience to try to catch on to what they are talkikng about , and many of the posters are 40 or not even, so to me, they really aren't middle aged yet.
> 
> It IS hard to see and admit our limits. And I can imagine , OP , that you ARE proud of your capabilities. not many women your age DO ride.
> I am proud of mine, too. most of the women my age that I ride with will not gallop the horse, nor jump a log from time to time. I still do, but am feeling a growing sense of the risk involved. Being in good physical shape is paramount, and I know that I am NOT in shape, so am misssing out there and having to work all the harder to compensate for that .
> ...


Oh Liny you made me tear up.

I started posting here a bit back when I first started taking formal lessons, after a great experience at a dude ranch in Colorado (where the horses are like mountain goats, they're so good). 

I had hoped learning English Dressage would benefit me but I don't know if it will. Western feels natural to me. English doesn't, although when I first started I took simple English riding lessons and I enjoyed them immensely. I LOVE doing the Western Dressage end of this actually - leg yielding and side passing and turns and transitions. But I can't get it into my head how the horse is moving and how I make him/her move. I understand it in the specialty moves because they're moving against my leg pressure or my reining. But in the gaits, it's not coming to me at all. I thought English Dressage would help with that. 

Once I was biten by this passtime/sport, I can't stop because it's simply not the doing it - it's also the horses. They are a hoot. I swear they are. I know they can be difficult and have their own ways but I love them and I find riding them joyous. 

Youre right, I know. That I could help out at a theraputic fascility and while there are not a lot of them very close to me, it may be in my cards yet. Now that I know horses, like dogs, I want them in my life. THe bond between us cannot be denied or walked away from.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I make people tear up all the time. Must be my breath. better take a Tic Tac or sompin.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm hoping that it is the same for other people that are in the second half of their lives, as it is for me.....I think as we get older, we let go of those things that we thought meant so much in our younger years. It's the smaller and simpler things that mean the most. I've given up a lot of my control of things and perfectionism, and have found myself so much happier. I'm not worried about being the best or winning the most....just having fun and taking care of my horses the best way I can. Life is too short for sure. So, in giving up the things I can't control, I can smile and laugh now.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I agree OHL! I am really probably the happiest I've ever been, on a day by day basis, in my mid 50's!


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Oldhorselady said:


> I'm hoping that it is the same for other people that are in the second half of their lives, as it is for me.....I think as we get older, we let go of those things that we thought meant so much in our younger years. It's the smaller and simpler things that mean the most. I've given up a lot of my control of things and perfectionism, and have found myself so much happier. I'm not worried about being the best or winning the most....just having fun and taking care of my horses the best way I can. Life is too short for sure. So, in giving up the things I can't control, I can smile and laugh now.


^^^ WOW! You said it sister!!!


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Oh, oh! The LIKE button isn't working.
I think we have worn out the LIKE button with this thread. : )


----------



## wild old thing (Jun 15, 2012)

Oldhorselady said:


> I'm hoping that it is the same for other people that are in the second half of their lives, as it is for me.....I think as we get older, we let go of those things that we thought meant so much in our younger years. It's the smaller and simpler things that mean the most. I've given up a lot of my control of things and perfectionism, and have found myself so much happier. I'm not worried about being the best or winning the most....just having fun and taking care of my horses the best way I can. Life is too short for sure. So, in giving up the things I can't control, I can smile and laugh now.


So agree with this and it's funny but in pretty much all of my life, I've gotten to be very easy about "perfectionism" and "getting it just so" in favor of having fun and letting go.

But I guess I got bitten by the horse bug and more than anything I wanted to learn as much as I could as fast as I can. 

I will be honest: what I was seeing was an ever shrinking window of accomplishment - and I guess I felt my best shot at being the best I could be at this late date was to jump in, head first. 

And I'm learning fast, and give myself credit for trying to do what I can to be as good as I can, but there's only so much I can do, can be at this stage of my life. I don't want to kill myself. I just want to be able to ride well and not be afraid of anything that comes my way. For example on that trail ride I spoke of (where I fell off) I also experienced my first jump after the fall. We had no choice but to go over a log. I set myself up as best I could with no knowledge but I was scared. We made it but it scared the heck out of me. And especially afterwards when I read how I should have set myself up. So I thought maybe I should take a jumping lesson or two, just to learn how. 

Well now, after landing square on my keister from a pretty big horse going pretty fast - I'm rethinking these ideas of mine. Maybe I should take it slower.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

I think you have a lot of supporters, even though we are via internet. We all feel ya. Just have fun!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

--



wild old thing said:


> I will be honest: what I was seeing was an ever shrinking window of accomplishment*No What we all suffer from is an ever-shrinking window of physical ability. That means we have to be more creative than ever to accomplish our goals.*
> 
> - and I guess I felt my best shot at being the best I could be at this late date was to jump in, head first. *I still jump in head first but, these days "head first" does not resemble "head first" when I was 30*


*I have Grade III Spondoliothesis and don't ride an inth of what I used to but I still do ride bareback. You do not want to see how I get on my horse these days - lol lol*

*Many's the time when I was on an organized ride, I would see people's eyes pop when I parked my horse beside some stupid thing so I could get back on him. I would look them dead in the eye and say "I can stay on, it's getting on that's turned into an issue" - lollol*

*My words of choice have become "some modification is needed to get this done" *


----------



## wild old thing (Jun 15, 2012)

walkinthewalk said:


> --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this: _some modification is needed to get this done._ That suits me just fine. Yes! We are all working and living our lives to get to a place where it's not the same as before, and modification is necessary to continue onward. 

I laughed as you described mounting using some stupid thing - oh yeah. And I can't even do that. If I don't have what'll help me get to the right height, I'm walking. But that's okay too. It's all good. 

I'm feeling great from all this support - because I know you all know how much love there is in riding and how hard it is to be humbled. I thank you all so much - really. 

I've decided I'm going to take a few Beginner Western classes and go backwards and cover basics again. I can lope/canter when it's time. Right now I need to get my confidence back up again and that will come when I can do what I'm supposed to do and do it right. 

Take it slow. There's no hurry. It's the journey anyway.

Thank you again.


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

Oldhorselady said:


> I think you have a lot of supporters, even though we are via internet. We all feel ya. Just have fun!


I haven't posted in this thread because I've been a bit busy but just wanted to second the above  ...just because we are older and have to accept some physical limitations doesn't mean we have to grow up and out of our dreams!


----------

